# ...



## pjaye (Feb 4, 2017)

....


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 4, 2017)

Great set Barb cute cats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree, great set of some cute kitties.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 4, 2017)

Cute, stubborn, lovable kitties. 

Thanks.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2017)

Great shots! They're so friggin' adorable


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh my, these are so wonderful. My shut in sister would love to see these. Can I download and send them to her barb?


----------



## Peeb (Feb 4, 2017)

Those hypnotic eyes!

They're, they're... (Must stop typing and go buy cat food for Barb's cats)

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## pjaye (Feb 5, 2017)

limr said:


> Great shots! They're so friggin' adorable


And they totally use that adorability to rule the household. 



jcdeboever said:


> Oh my, these are so wonderful. My shut in sister would love to see these. Can I download and send them to her barb?



Absolutely!



Peeb said:


> Those hypnotic eyes!
> 
> They're, they're... (Must stop typing and go buy cat food for Barb's cats)
> 
> Wait, what were we talking about?



LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2017)

My sister loved them! Really made her happy... Thanks!


----------



## pjaye (Feb 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> My sister loved them! Really made her happy... Thanks!



I'm so glad! Feel free anytime to share any cat pictures I post with her.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2017)

KITTIES!!

Loving #1


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2017)

The eyes they have! Sooooo enchanting!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2017)

Seems we all love cats.


----------

